# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية حفل زفاف هشام آحمد آل هزيم ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

( وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) 

عائلة آل هزيم حفل زفاف ابنها 

♥ هشام ♥ 

المكـان : حسينية الامام الحسن عليه السلام بالناصرة ج .

◊ اليـــوم : يوم الاربعاء ليلة الخميس .

◊ التاريخ : 18 شوال 1430هـ الموافق 7 اكتوبر لعام 2009م

• شبكة الناصرة الثقافية •

تهنئ وتبارك للعريس وتتمنى له حياة سعيدة

تغطية كاملة وحصرية فقط على شبكة الناصرة الثقافية





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^

 


















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^






















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^





















VVVVV
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

^^^^^
^^^^
^^^
^^
^



























تم التغطية بكل نجاح ..

وألف ألف مبروك ..

وبالتوفيق يارب ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*ألف ألف مبروك ..

وألف ألف مبروك ..

*
*وألف ألف مبروك ..

وألف ألف مبروك ..

وألف ألف مبروك ..

وألف ألف مبروك ..

وألف ألف مبروك ..

*

*شبكوووه فضحتنا والله بس تعال وينك انت مو موجود في ولا صوره* 


*الله يبارك لك ياخووووي وعقبال ما تجيب لينا ولد اخو* 


*مبروك يمه زواج ولد مبروك يبه زواج ولد* 

*عقبال ولادكم كلهم انشالله* 


*الله يسعدكم يالعرسان* 

*اخوك* 
*جاسم أحمد*
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اوهـ اخو ابو جسام*
*مبروووووووك الف*
*وعقبالكم*
*وعقبال الكل ان شالله*
*:)*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*يعطيك العاافية خيي شبكة على التغطية الرائعة*
*للأسف بعض الصور ماطلعت عندي ..*
*ألف مبروك لعائلة الهزيم* 
*وعقبال الجميع يارب ..*
*خالص التحية والسلام ..*

----------


## فرح

الف الف مـــــــــــــبروووووك
نزفها الى الى الاخ ..
{_هـــشــــام_}
ووالده احمد واخواااانه والى اسرة آل هـــــــزيم 
وبالرفاه والبنين وان شاء الله حياه سعيده 
ابوهشام ربي يبلغك في اولاده يااااارب
دمتم وداامت الافرااااح عاااامره بدياركم 
_شبووووك ..._الف شكر ع التغطيه
وعقباااال عندكم شباااااب 
حياه سعيده لجميييييييع

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
الله يبارك للجميع
وعقبال الباقي يارب
تغطيه ممتازه 100%
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
والفراح عامره في ديار الجميع يارب العالمين

----------


## نور البدور

الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووك
عبقال البقية العزاب 
وتغطية ممتازة جدا" حسيت اني حضرت معاهم الزاواج
الله يعطيك الف عافية خيوو
لاخلا ولاعدم
تحياتي
نور البدور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الف الف مبروك للاخ ابو هشام وهشـــــــــام
والله يبارك لكم ان شاء الله 
وبالرفــــــــــــاه والبنين
وعقبال باقي الاولاد ياابو هشام
وعقبااال اخوي جااسم وعقبال ماتصير عم
والله يدوم الافراح عندكم
ومشكووور اخوي شبكة ع التغطيه
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه
سلِمت وسلِمت عدستك
دمت بحمى الرحمن..

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الف الف الف مبرررررررروك

وعقبال الجميع

الله يسعدكم ويجعل دوم الافراح عامره بدياركم

يعطيك الف عافيه على التغطيه الحلوهـ

كل الشكر لكِ

----------


## زهور الامل

ماشاء الله الصور روووعه
الف مبروك لعائلة آل هزيم
والف مبروك لمعرس هشام
وحياه سعيده يارب
موفقين

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف الف الف الف الف* 

*الف الف الف*

*الف مبروكــــــــ..!*

*::*

*ابو هشام وعقبال اخوانه ..!*

*تفرح ابهمم .. ويملو عليك البيت جهال ..*

*::*

*تغطيه حلوهـ*

*موفقينـ*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهـــم صــل علـى محمد وآل محمد*

*الـــف الـــف مـــبروكـ...للعرسان ..وبرفاه والبنين*

*وعقبــال باقي اخوانه..وبقية العزاب كلهم يارب*

*تغطيه رائعه,,*

*تحيـــاتي لكـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*آلف آلف مبروك ،*

*وربي يوفقهم ويسعدهم ويهنيهم :) ،*

*عقبآإل مآنبآإرك ليهم بالذريه الصآإلحه ..*

*وعقبآإل العزآإبيه ،*

*تسلم شبكة على التغطيه ..*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

الف الف مبروووووووووووك يارب
وبالرفاة والبنين
وعقبال العزابية كلهم يارب
والله يوفقهم ويسعدهم في حياتهم ..
مبروك عليكم يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف مبروك لعائلة الهزيم
وخوش تغطية شبوك
اخووك البركة اتجننننننننننننننننننن
واتحسر يبي الينا انروح
اما الحسينية توني جايتنها في شهر رمضان
على العموم على البركة 

والله يوفق للجميع 
وعقبال عزابية الشبكة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ألف مبروووك لعائلة الهزيم بهذه المناسبة 
منه المال ومنهاا العياال
وعسااهم في سعاده وهنااء دوووم ياااارب
وعقبااال العزابيه يااارب
الله يعطيك العافيه  اخووي شبكه على هالتغطيه الروووعه
موفق لكل خير وصلااااح
دمت بود

----------


## دلوعة الكون

الف الف الف الف مبروك

----------


## Habit Roman

مبرررروك الزواج وعقبال العزابية
تسلم أيدك شبكة على هيك تصوير 

ومبروك جاسم أحمد وعقبالك إذا ماكنت متزوج خخخ

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الف الف الف* 

*مبروك* 

*للاخ العزيز ابو هشام* 

*والعريس الغالي هشام* 

*وعقبال  الحبيب  شبكة* 

*والعزيز  جاسم* 

*والعزيز  حسن  وبقية  عزابية آل الهزيم* 


*زواج مبارك  وأسئل الله التوفيق* 

*وبالرفاه والبنين* 

*تشكر  عزيزي  شبكة على التغطية الرائعة* 

*ونسئل الله  ان تكون التالي في اقرب وقت* 

*مع تمنياتي القلبية لكم جميعا  يالسعادة والافراح الدائمة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الف الف مبرووك 
منه المال ومنها العيال 
والف الف مبرووك خيي امير العاشقين 
وعقبالك اذا كنت مو متزوج  :toung:  :wink: 
وعقبال الباقي ان شاء الله 
تغطيه حلوه خيي شبكه 
والتصوير احلى  :nuts: 
يسلمووووو مليووون
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أووه 
يعنوا هنه التهاني والتبريكات
أني شفت التغطيه في ذيك القرنه 
إفتكرتكم ماجبتوها هنيه 

زواج سعيد
بالرفاه والبنين

----------


## مضراوي

تصووير روعه 
تسلم شبوك 
..لآعدمناك 
تحيااتو ..
~..M!kAgE

----------


## حنين الايام

الله يبااارك ليكم

----------

